# Driver injury protection AON



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

They just recently made this available in CA. Looks like a good deal, .0375 per mile premium, for which you get a rate increase, so no money out of pocket. Can anyone who has this coverage explain surge applies to it? Does surge apply to the additional increase as well. Meaning do I get .075 extra per mile on a 2.0 surge? If you do, does it all go to the premium, or do you keep the difference? I suspect surge doesn't apply to this increase but I want to make sure.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

There is a lot I don't know about this insurance plan - but I signed up for it. Four cents a mile? cheap.

Driving for a living is one of the top most dangerous jobs. It also pays for lost wages, disability, medical care, etc. I don't know what the limits are ... prolly not much, but, really, four cents a mile?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> There is a lot I don't know about this insurance plan - but I signed up for it. Four cents a mile? cheap.
> 
> Driving for a living is one of the top most dangerous jobs. It also pays for lost wages, disability, medical care, etc. I don't know what the limits are ... prolly not much, but, really, four cents a mile?


You get what pay for! If it doesn't cost much, it doesn't cover much.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I wonder what kind of service you'll get at the doctor Uber (it's affiliate) will approve for you to go too. Someone else mentioned on here about trying to get your disability approved through this policy. I would imagine you would have a pretty big fight ahead of you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> I wonder what kind of service you'll get at the doctor Uber (it's affiliate) will approve for you to go too. Someone else mentioned on here about trying to get your disability approved through this policy. I would imagine you would have a pretty big fight ahead of you.


Disability (USA federal) is always a big fight. It is always (about 95%) disapproved and an appeal is necessary. About 95% of the appeals is won by the appellant, but ... it's always a fight.

But, at any rate, this is what was sent to me, well, a piece of it ... check it out 
Driver Injury Protection FAQ
*Q: What is Driver Injury Protection?*
A: Driver Injury Protection is an insurance policy that protects drivers against Covered Injuries that happen while online in connection with the Uber app. This coverage is also known as Occupational Accident Insurance. It provides benefits for medical expenses, disability, loss of life, survivor payments, dismemberment and loss of use for Covered Injuries directly caused by an occupational accident.

*Q: Why do I need Driver Injury Protection?*
A: As a driver you're constantly on the go. Accidents can happen, and often through no fault of your own. Protecting yourself against unforeseen medical expenses and eligible earnings loss resulting from a covered accident with affordable Driver Injury Protection can be a smart financial move, and can help minimize the financial impact that an accident would have on you and your family. This newly available coverage is designed specifically for Uber partners.

*Q: When am I covered?*
A: Coverage starts as soon as you have enrolled and meet the eligibility requirements (as outlined below). Although you are only charged for miles while you are on-trip with a passenger, you are protected for injuries covered by the policy while:

you are online, including when you are available for trip requests,
en route to pick up a passenger/delivery, or
on a trip using the Uber app.
You are not covered when you are performing services for another company, nor when driving your vehicle for personal pleasure.

*Q: What benefits are included in Driver Injury Protection?*
A: For injuries covered by Driver Injury Protection Insurance, you and your family are protected in six important ways if you're injured while online with Uber.

*Benefit Type
Benefit Amount*
Accident Medical Expense
*to a maximum of* $1,000,000 (no deductible or copay)
Temporary Total Disability
*to a maximum of* $500 a week in Transportation Services replacement earnings
Continuous Total Disability
*to a maximum of* $500 a week in Transportation Services replacement earnings
Accidental Death
*to a maximum of* $50,000
Survivor benefit
*to a maximum of* $150,000
Accidental Dismemberment
*to a maximum of* $200,000

Benefit Descriptions
Accident Medical Expense
Covered injuries that require Physician treatment, to a maximum of $1,000,000 in coverage available with no deductible or copay. Covered medical services include but are not limited to: physician services, inpatient hospital and ICU stays and services, prescription drugs, ambulance transportation, lab tests, radiology, therapy services, durable medical equipment, extended care facilities and home health care.
Temporary Total Disability
If you become disabled from a covered injury within 90 days, you will receive weekly replacement earnings while you are unable to drive for up to 2 years. The weekly replacement earnings is 50% of Average Weekly Earnings (based on Uber Transportation Services Earnings), with a maximum weekly amount of $500. Certain offsets may apply.
Continuous Total Disability
If you qualify for Continuous Total Disability and remain unable to work after receiving Temporary Total Disability for 2 years, you will be eligible to receive a weekly benefit for up to another 5 years or until age 70, whichever is earlier. The benefit is 50% of Average Weekly Earnings (based on Uber Transportation Services Earnings), with a maximum weekly amount of $500. Certain offsets may apply.
Accidental Death
A covered injury that results in death within 365 days will provide the designated beneficiary with a lump sum payment to a maximum of $50,000.
Survivor benefit
If an Accidental Death Benefit is payable under the policy, your surviving spouse or dependent children will receive benefits to a maximum monthly amount of $1,500. The maximum total amount payable is $150,000 in total payments.
Accidental Dismemberment
You will receive monthly benefits for specific covered injuries resulting in the loss of use of certain body parts. Benefits are paid monthly depending on the covered injury. The maximum monthly benefit is $2,000, for $200,000 in total payments, and the minimum monthly benefit is $500, for $50,000 in total payments.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Driver Injury Protection is an insurance policy that protects drivers against Covered Injuries that happen while online in connection with the Uber app.
> 
> You are not covered when you are performing services for another company, nor when driving your vehicle for personal pleasure.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

This makes driving for Lyft risky. The majority of this weeks earnings were on Lyft this week


----------



## Uber Bob1 (Mar 4, 2020)

So, If I am driving waiting for a ping. . .And I have both the lyft and Uber app on.. Am I covered?


----------



## Ritainky (Feb 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> There is a lot I don't know about this insurance plan - but I signed up for it. Four cents a mile? cheap.
> 
> Driving for a living is one of the top most dangerous jobs. It also pays for lost wages, disability, medical care, etc. I don't know what the limits are ... prolly not much, but, really, four cents a mile?


Yes I just signed up for it also. Sounded like a good deal to me.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

The ONLY (3) Ways Insurance Company Can Raise Revenues 
1. Better Actuaries. (Sorry, All Companies use pretty much same actuarial tables. So Next...)
2. Higher Premiums. (Sorry, F-U-ber negotiated a Group Rate. Plus, if you raise to $0.05/Mile Drivers might pass. So Next...)
3. DENY CLAIMS! (****WINNER****) =Easy to implement; Hard for Public to Notice; & Ins.Companies are accustomed to giving customers Bureaucratic run-around.

If you want to burn money maybe try using insurance premiums spent to instead Play whatever Local State/Fed Gambling Play has best odds. (Scratchers or # Draws?) Your chances of collecting on either seem Even with slight advantage to legalized gambling. (--not the F-U-ber insurance)


----------

